# Forum > MMO > Guild Wars 2 > GW2 Guides >  Guild Wars 2 Strategy Guide

## mrborriello96

Here are you  :Big Grin:  


bradygames-gw2-digital-strategy-guide-en.pdf

----------


## titty

This doesnt work

----------


## Liis

Already posted some time ago, http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/mmo/...ame-guide.html (Guild Wars 2 Brady Game Guide)

----------

